# Question about driving record..



## ozzzz666 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi uberpeople..

I applied for Uber yesterday, and I have a question about the background check.

I had an accident about a year ago. No other violations in the last four years. Never had a DUI, drug or weapons charge, etc etc etc. I did have some no insurance tickets in the past, but those are well behind me. I believe the last time that happened was 5 years ago.

Do you think I will make it through the screening?

Anyone else here get approved with an accident on their record?

Thanks for any experienced feedback.


----------



## kane (Feb 28, 2015)

Here's what they look for http://blog.uber.com/driverscreening If the accident was your fault, they might not make a difference if the rest of your record is clear.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ozzzz666 said:


> Hi uberpeople..
> 
> I applied for Uber yesterday, and I have a question about the background check.
> 
> ...


POST #1/ozzzz666: Ahoy and Welcome
to the UP.Net Forums
from Sunny and Dry ("cold" front) Marco
Island on Florida's Wild SouthWest Coast.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

I can't make any guarantees but if you haven't had any no insurance tickets within the past 3 years, you may be alright.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #1/ozzzz666: Ahoy and Welcome
> to the UP.Net Forums
> from Sunny and Dry ("cold" front) Marco
> Island on Florida's Wild SouthWest Coast.


I'm gonna stop reading your posts.


----------

